# 1983 Cruiser - stuck seatpost



## hm. (Mar 8, 2019)

Just for some fun, I picked up this cheap 83 schwinn cruiser yesterday. Got it home and started looking it over.. 








yeahhh its a pretty rough one lol. Started taking it apart and the seat post is frozen stuck in the frame. I took off the seat and could see someone had beat the top of the seat post to poop. Also there was a broken off screwdriver tip in between the post and the frame!

Most likely the work of the same dum dum that beat the post up. First I tried the oil, then heat..no luck still frozen. Then I read somewhere about drilling a hole through the post and putting a steel rod through to have something to twist on. That didnt work for me, the top half of the seat post ripped clean off with about half an inch or so sticking out. Thinking oh no.. Im just as bad as the first guy!


----------



## hm. (Mar 8, 2019)

Then.. I found a large size bolt that was same size of the inside diameter of the post, threaded it in about halfway and welded it to the half inch of seatpost sticking out.


----------



## hm. (Mar 8, 2019)

Then took the impact to it with a 27mm socket, I saw it move a hair. So more oil and forward, reverse, forward, reverse for a couple minutes


----------



## hm. (Mar 8, 2019)

And the damn thing came right out..



The End


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 8, 2019)

Happy to hear you're having fun!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 8, 2019)

Is the frame a Chicago frame or Murray built? The bottom bracket and the method of attaching the chain stays will tell.


----------



## hm. (Mar 8, 2019)

I think it might be murray built


----------



## hm. (Mar 8, 2019)

I dragged this one home to grab a few parts for for something else. Handle bars are not original and the S2 wheels look different than my other cruisers


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 8, 2019)

Friday Oct. 7th 1983 build date and the frame was built by Murray. Bottom bracket is not Schwinn but the head tube probably was.


----------



## mrg (Mar 8, 2019)

Schmurry, S-2's/Bendex/script front hub look older tho?, are the forks dated ?.


----------



## vincev (Mar 9, 2019)

Looks like a fun project now. Cool  idea for removing that post.


----------



## Boris (Mar 9, 2019)

Necessity is the....blah, blah, blah. Glad you got it out, GOOD WORK!


----------



## Deebo (Mar 9, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Is the frame a Chicago frame or Murray built? The bottom bracket and the method of attaching the chain stays will tell.



How does one find out? I have a 1980 Schwinn heavy Duti. Serial starts with FR and it's under the Schwinn head badge.


----------



## hm. (Mar 9, 2019)

No date found yet on the forks, I dont see anything in the area where Ive seen date codes before but I still have to take the wheels off. 
The S2 wheels do look older to me, and have thin spokes..guessing they were switched out at some point.


----------



## hm. (Mar 9, 2019)

vincev said:


> Looks like a fun project now. Cool  idea for removing that post.



Thanks! at first, I thought it was an extreme method and possibly would rip the bike in half!.. but for $40 I had to try it for fun lol


----------



## hm. (Mar 9, 2019)

Boris said:


> Necessity is the....blah, blah, blah. Glad you got it out, GOOD WORK!




Thanks! just felt the need to stay busy for about 30 minutes haha


----------



## hm. (Mar 9, 2019)

Debo said:


> How does one find out? I have a 1980 Schwinn heavy Duti. Serial starts with FR and it's under the Schwinn head badge.




If your bike is a 1980, it is a Chicago built frame. I believe chicago stopped building them mid 83. This Murray built late 83 has a different looking bottom bracket and a different method of attaching the chain stays.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 9, 2019)

hm. said:


> And the damn thing came right out..View attachment 961054
> 
> The End



That's the way to do it!!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm curious what the serial number stamping month is on your frame. I'm not sure if Murray made the Schwinn style head tubes but really doubt they did since the later Schmurray's don't have the Schwinn head tube. At this point, I think Schwinn was out of the game completely but they had a mess of components made (head tubes) that were used on the Schmurray frames.


----------



## hm. (Mar 9, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I'm curious what the serial number stamping month is on your frame. I'm not sure if Murray made the Schwinn style head tubes but really doubt they did since the later Schmurray's don't have the Schwinn head tube. At this point, I think Schwinn was out of the game completely but they had a mess of components made (head tubes) that were used on the Schmurray frames.




the frame stamp is JU519056


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 9, 2019)

hm. said:


> the frame stamp is JU519056




So September 83 for the SN stamping date. That's later than I thought it would be, interesting. Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## hm. (Mar 11, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> So September 83 for the SN stamping date. That's later than I thought it would be, interesting. Thanks for taking the time!




bought for parts.. but now I think this is an interesting bike to say the least and definitly worth a little time. Will have to search for parts or find another one to part out, haha. This one will live again


----------



## hm. (Mar 13, 2019)

Had some more time for the 83 today..
paint stripped the silver rattle can color off of the S2s


----------



## hm. (Mar 13, 2019)

cleaned up a good used pair of duros along with 2 new tubes and a new chain


----------



## hm. (Mar 13, 2019)

put the original chain guard and pedals back on


----------



## hm. (Mar 13, 2019)

And here it is


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 13, 2019)

hm. said:


> And here it is
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 963968



Looks terrible, sell it!!!

Just kidding, it’s super cool.


----------



## hm. (Mar 13, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Looks terrible, sell it!!!
> 
> Just kidding, it’s super cool.



thanks Danny..yeah its a little rough.. patina all the way, haha!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 13, 2019)

Patina is the coolest. I love the bike. Please message menifnsnd when you ever decide to sell it.


----------



## hm. (Mar 13, 2019)

one more


----------



## hm. (Apr 5, 2019)

today I found some 81 sidewinder handlebars to replace the breeze bars on the 83...wayyy better and I like the look


----------



## Sven (Apr 6, 2019)

Great job. A very ingenious way of removing the seat post


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 7, 2019)

hm. said:


> today I found some 81 sidewinder handlebars to replace the breeze bars on the 83...wayyy better and I like the look
> View attachment 976177





NICE SIDEWINDER.................!


----------

